# [solved] Fatal server error: no screens found

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich habe nachdem ich xinerama als zusätzliches USE-Flag gesetzt habe, das System mit einem emerge -uDN world neu gebaut.

Jetzt kommt bei einem Startx folgendes:

```
xauth:  file /home/roland/.serverauth.3982 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux pentagon 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #12 SMP Mon Jan 3 14:31:43 CET 2011 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 07 January 2011  09:52:29AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan  7 12:16:35 2011

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

(EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

Meine Xorg.0.log schaut so aus:

```
[  1773.471] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[  1773.472] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1773.472] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686 Gentoo

[  1773.472] Current Operating System: Linux pentagon 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #12 SMP Mon Jan 3 14:31:43 CET 2011 i686

[  1773.473] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[  1773.473] Build Date: 07 January 2011  09:52:29AM

[  1773.473]  

[  1773.473] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[  1773.474]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1773.474] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1773.476] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan  7 12:38:30 2011

[  1773.476] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1773.477] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  1773.477] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  1773.477] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  1773.477] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1773.477] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1773.478] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1773.478] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1773.478] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1773.478]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1773.478] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1773.478]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1773.478] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1773.478]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1773.478] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  1773.478]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1773.478]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  1773.478] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  1773.478]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1773.478]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  1773.478] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  1773.478] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1773.478] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1773.479] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f3de0

[  1773.479] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1773.479]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1773.479]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  1773.479]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  1773.479]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  1773.481] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:a011:1043:83ac rev 0, Mem @ 0xf7e00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf7d00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

[  1773.481] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:a012:1043:83ac rev 0, Mem @ 0xf7e80000/524288

[  1773.481] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1773.482] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1773.482] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1773.482]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1773.482]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1773.482]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1773.482] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1773.482] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1773.482] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1773.482] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1773.482] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1773.482] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1773.482] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1773.482] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1773.483] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1773.483] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1773.483]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1773.483]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1773.483]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1773.483] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1773.483] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1773.484] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1773.484] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1773.484]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1773.484]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1773.484] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1773.484] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1773.484] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1773.485] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1773.485] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1773.485]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  1773.485]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1773.485]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1773.485] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1773.485] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1773.486] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  1773.486] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1773.486]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1773.486]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1773.486] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  1773.486] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1773.487] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  1773.487] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1773.487]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[  1773.487]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1773.487] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  1773.487] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[  1773.487] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[  1773.487] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[  1773.487] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  1773.487] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1773.488] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  1773.488] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1773.488]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.13.0

[  1773.488]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1773.488]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1773.488] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  1773.489] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  1773.489] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  1773.489] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1773.490] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  1773.490] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  1773.491] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  1773.491] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1773.491] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[  1773.492] (--) using VT number 7

[  1773.501] (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

[  1773.501] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  1773.501] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[  1773.501] 

Fatal server error:

[  1773.501] no screens found

[  1773.501] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  1773.501] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1773.502]
```

Aja, ich verwende keine Xorg.conf

Wie löse ich das?

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> FATAL: Module i915 not found. 
> 
> ...

 

Dir fehlt vermutlich 

```
[*] Enable modesetting on intel by default

```

im Kernel?!

AFAIK wird für den "neuen" aktuellen stable xf86-video-intel-2.13.0 Treiber zwingend Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) benötigt.

Wo du das im Kernel findest - siehe zb auch im Wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

/edit:

Sorry, aber du solltest dir auch mal angewöhnen die elog Messages zu lesen! 

Wer die elog Messages nicht liest ist selber schuld wenn nach einem Update nichts mehr funkt!  :Wink: 

Installiere dir zb app-portage/elogv richte ihn ein und nutze die meist wichtigen Infos *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.13.0:
> 
> * Package: x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.13.0
> 
> * Repository: gentoo
> ...

 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke für die Info. Von elog Messages wusste ich nichts.

Ich hab jetzt in der /etc/make.conf die Zeilen angehängt, wie er sie am ende der installation angegeben hat.

wie lese ich jetzt die Messages? Reicht das wenn ich elogv ausführe?

Und wann soll man die Messages lesen? Werden die wahrscheinlich nur bei Updates oder Installationen erzeugt oder?

Ich hab das jetzt im Kernel aktiviert, und hab jetzt auch in der Konsole scheinbar 1024x600 statt der vorigen geschätzen 640x480.

Es hat funktioniert, danke

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, von elog-messages wusste ich nichts.

Hab das programm jetzt installiert. Wann führ ich das aus? nur nach updates und installationen?

Das mit dem Xorg-Server haut wieder hin.

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

 *Quote:*   

> Danke, von elog-messages wusste ich nichts.
> 
> Hab das programm jetzt installiert. Wann führ ich das aus? nur nach updates und installationen?
> 
> ...

 Je nach belieben, und nach Updates und Installationen sollte man sich generell informieren.

Wenn du die Standard Konfiguration so erst mal übernommen hast dann sollten die ausgewählten Logs nun unter /var/log/portage/elog/ abgespeichert werden. Diese kannst du dir nun noch mal mit 

```
# elogv
```

 in ruhe anschauen. Es ist wie bei den meisten Anwendungen auch eine recht gute Hilfe via F1 aufrufbar. Für weiteres schaue auch noch mal in die manpage 

```
man elogv
```

Dies ist aber nun nur eine der einfachsten Möglichkeiten dir die Messages noch mal anzuschauen. Das portage elog Framework bietet da sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten, du könntest dir die Messages zb auch via E-Mail zuschicken lassen, oder per jabber usw

Wenn dich das ganze näher interessiert dann schau zb auch unter:

Portage_Logging Features

oder auch Gentoo Portage ELOG Features

Beachte jedoch das diese Links schon recht alt sind. (ich hab auf die schnelle nichts aktuelleres gefunden)

Doch es gibt sicher noch viele weitere Information dazu -> siehe zb google  :Wink: 

PS: magst du dem Thread Titel bitte noch ein [solved] Präfix hinzufügen?!

danke

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

hab den titel geändert.

die man pages muss ich mir noch ansehen, danke

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich hab doch noch ein Problem:

elogv sagt mir sowohl als root als auch als user ausgeführt:

There aren't any elog files on /var/log/portage/elog

ich hab da in dem ordner aber ein summary.log dass ich mit less lesen kann.

----------

## Josef.95

 *man elogv wrote:*   

> Hinweise
> 
>        Um  diese  Software  nutzen  zu  können,  müssen  Sie  das  elog-System  von  Portage eingerichtet haben.  Die Minimalkonfiguration in
> 
>        /etc/make.conf ist:
> ...

  Und da du es nun erst neu eingerichtet hast, und vermutlich noch keine Pakete merged hast die Messages abgespeichert haben wird da noch nichts sein.

Sprich, erst für die nun neu gebauten Pakete werden die Messages auch gespeichert.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, das habe ich mir gedacht, und es hat sich auch in der praxis bewahrheitet.

LG Roland

----------

